# Karl's Good Food (Canterbury)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

After traipsing around Canterbury today a coffee was needed (although we had started off our visit with a coffee from The Goods Shed, a farmers market next to Canterbury West Station)

I had been tipped off about Karl's from Twitter and had to pay it a visit.

Karl's is not just a cafe, but a wine shop and purveyor of artisanal foods.

Taking up a fair amount of space on the counter was a 3 group La Spaziale and an Anfim grinder.

The work area was immaculate (as though a coffee hadn't been made all day) so well done team!

We ordered a flat white and a cappuccino (both to go - as we were short of time and had more places to explore) which were well made, with well textured milk for both drinks.

I didn't ask which bean they were using but there were several available on the menu, and could also be purchased either wholebean or ground to order (there was a bag grinder near the till(

The staff were friendly and the drinks very tasty and well made.

I'll pop back to Karl's for another visit when we come back.

Canterbury is a great day out with so much to see and do and a rather funky shopping area, keeping apart the high street chains from the rustic feel of the old town (near the precincts surrounding the Cathedral)

There are other cafes which have also been recomnmended too, such as Cathedral Deli (17B Burford) which we will try and visit when in the area next.

Additionally, a CFUK member Anthony O works (or used to) at Starbucks. I didn't have a chance to pop in and check.


----------



## collin1061 (Jul 1, 2010)

useful information for me, gonna go to Canterbury tomorrow, lol, thanks for the post, know where to have a drink now : P


----------

